# What's the best PS1 emulator ?



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

I mostly want to play JoJo's Venture at max settings but I also want to play other games as well and I've heard some emulators are better than others when it comes to 2D/3D games so more light on that would be good too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

BeetlePSX/Mednafen PSX is pretty darn accurate and is a pretty nice emulator, no need to deal with plugin swapping.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> BeetlePSX/Mednafen PSX is pretty darn accurate and is a pretty nice emulator, no need to deal with plugin swapping.


I want the absolute best framerate. look and resolution. Not accuracy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Spiderkid08 said:


> I want the absolute best framerate. look and resolution. Not accuracy.



Games run full speed, there's settings to change internal resolution for cleaner graphics (like 4 x internal).  But there's no plugin crap to deal with.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 7, 2017)

I second the sentiment of the Original Poster. Any other bells and whistles for graphics besides internal resolution? I want to use my fancy video card to drive these 90s games as graphically far as they can go.  I don't mind plugins.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

I want a resolution so good that Dio can punch me in the face just by looking at his 4k, re-drawn, water cooled, SSD powered pecks


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2017)

I personally like epsxe.  it does require plugin stuff especially if you have an outdated video card/gpu.  I had to change the video plugin in order to get my hdmi dongle to work with my tv.  my laptop is that old.  lol  it no longer works though because of this.  I was able to send video to my tv and audio to my receiver, but I can no longer do that (I can still do so to my receiver actually via a different dongle).  if you've ever seen some of my tv screenshots, it's the red dot on the left.  that's the dongle or box or whatever you'd call it.    snes and lower works without issue, but it would be nice to use psx again on the tv.  since I got a new tv, I can no longer use those lower resolutions, so psx is impossible currently unless I can get ahold of a framemeister.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

I've tried epsxe but it seems better for accuracy


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 7, 2017)

For PC, I recommend No$PSX. The developer explains in a lot of detail the functions of the PS1, and it emulates the system nearly perfectly without needing any plugins. You only need the game, and maybe a bios to ensure nothing goes wrong (which unless you play a rare game is unlikely) and a controller.

For Android I recommend ePSXe, which runs well. No plugins either.

And finally for RasPi, PSP/Vita, and even n3DS I recommend retroarch with PCSX ReArmed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Dimensional said:


> For PC, I recommend No$PSX. The developer explains in a lot of detail the functions of the PS1, and it emulates the system nearly perfectly without needing any plugins. You only need the game, and maybe a bios to ensure nothing goes wrong (which unless you play a rare game is unlikely) and a controller.
> 
> For Android I recommend ePSXe, which runs well. No plugins either.
> 
> And finally for RasPi, PSP/Vita, and even n3DS I recommend retroarch with PCSX ReArmed.



The N3DS can run PCSX ReARMed? I thought that it needed heavy optimizing?


----------



## acidmango (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> BeetlePSX/Mednafen PSX is pretty darn accurate and is a pretty nice emulator, no need to deal with plugin swapping.



Aye, Mednafen/BeetlePSX (same thing) is the best imo as well. It has built in PGXP options to fix the stuttering graphics of the PS1 and if you use Vulkan API for the video output you have some GREAT upscaling options to make games look even better than they were on PS1.
You will need PS1 BIOS to use Mednafen/BeetlePSX though.

You can find it part of RetroArch.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

Dimensional said:


> For PC, I recommend No$PSX. The developer explains in a lot of detail the functions of the PS1, and it emulates the system nearly perfectly without needing any plugins. You only need the game, and maybe a bios to ensure nothing goes wrong (which unless you play a rare game is unlikely) and a controller.
> 
> For Android I recommend ePSXe, which runs well. No plugins either.
> 
> And finally for RasPi, PSP/Vita, and even n3DS I recommend retroarch with PCSX ReArmed.


again i'm not looking for perfect emulation of the ps1 i'm looking for an emulator that maxes it out and makes the games look amazing, of course i'm not looking for 100k 2000000000 x 3000000000000000 resolution but i just want to play these games at their best


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Spiderkid08 said:


> again i'm not looking for perfect emulation of the ps1 i'm looking for an emulator that maxes it out and makes the games look amazing, of course i'm not looking for 100k 2000000000 x 3000000000000000 resolution but i just want to play these games at their best



Beetle/Mednafen PSX is fine and easy to set up.


----------



## ploggy (Oct 7, 2017)

Mednafen Beetle


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Oct 7, 2017)

ploggy said:


> Mednafen Beetle



DAMN NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT. When Randomizer said accuracy I didn't look into that emulator cuz I thought they meant close to official PS1 hardware, but damn that looks great thank you


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

ploggy said:


> Mednafen Beetle




Nice thing is you can also turn on subpixel precision/GTE hacks to pretty much correct the major flaw PSX 3D had for years, wobbly/warping 3D


----------



## ploggy (Oct 7, 2017)

Spiderkid08 said:


> DAMN NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT. When Randomizer said accuracy I didn't look into that emulator cuz I thought they meant close to official PS1 hardware, but damn that looks great thank you





the_randomizer said:


> Nice thing is you can also turn on subpixel precision/GTE hacks to pretty much correct the major flaw PSX 3D had for years, wobbly/warping 3D


Yes it makes PS1 games look beautiful just slap all the settings on  Shame it doesn't run on WiiU though


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

ploggy said:


> Yes it makes PS1 games look beautiful just slap all the settings on  Shame it doesn't run on WiiU though



*Sigh* Yeah, me too man XD


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The N3DS can run PCSX ReARMed? I thought that it needed heavy optimizing?


You just play games with audio off to get near full speed. It can't run on the o3DS, however, due to CPU speed differences between the two systems.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spiderkid08 said:


> again i'm not looking for perfect emulation of the ps1 i'm looking for an emulator that maxes it out and makes the games look amazing, of course I'm not looking for 100k 2000000000 x 3000000000000000 resolution but i just want to play these games at their best


I'm not saying it gives perfect emulation, however it does it with the same system requirements as other PSX emulators on PC. It's just a lot easier to set up because it just runs. You don't need to take the time to install and configure plugins for every game. In fact with other emulators you have to change the plugins for practically every game you play. If you want an emulator that just works right out of box, doesn't require reconfiguring for each game, and has the same system requirements all the other emulators need, then give No$PSX a try. It's perfect for those who just want to play PSX games without issues.


----------



## acidmango (Oct 10, 2017)

acidmango said:


> Aye, Mednafen/BeetlePSX (same thing) is the best imo as well. It has built in PGXP options to fix the stuttering graphics of the PS1 and if you use Vulkan API for the video output you have some GREAT upscaling options to make games look even better than they were on PS1.
> You will need PS1 BIOS to use Mednafen/BeetlePSX though.
> 
> You can find it part of RetroArch.


----------

